# Major Donor Complains About No Valet Parking at White House



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

At a Beverly Hills estate last night, President Obama heard a complaint from a major donor: There's no valet parking at the White House. The complaint was made by Haim Saban, who hosted a fundraiser with the president last night.
Via the pool report:
Haim Saban introduced President Obama with a four-minute speech that needled the commander in chief for the lack of valet parking at the White House.
Saban said, "Last Friday, the president and first lady were very generous and kind with their time, they invited us to the White House for a very small intimate dinner. And we had a wonderful time - great food, great company, very inspiring. No valet parking! You know what? I had to walk to the White House. We have valet parking at the Sabans! So, Mr. President, if you would, please, thank you. Taxpayers' money? I'll fund it, no problem."​President Obama responded to the valet parking complaint:

http://www.weeklystandard.com/blogs...bout-no-valet-parking-white-house_768961.html


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

UPDATE: Haim Saban Praises Obama's Middle East Policy At Fundraiser

_Power Rangers_ billionaire and staunch Israel supporter Haim Saban tonight offered strong support to President Obama for his efforts to wind down the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan and his recent initiative in negotiations with Iran. "We're out of Iraq, we're out of Afghanistan and the military and intelligence cooperation with Israel - our staunchest ally in the Middle East, arguably in the world, has never been deeper and the president's commitment to Israel's security has never been stronger," Saban said in his introduction to Obama's remarks tonight at his house, according to the White House pool report. "And if the Iranians are at the negotiating table today, make no mistake about it, it is only as a result of President Obama's resolve in striking down the most strict sanctions ever." The Beverly Hills event was the second fundraiser of the night for Obama and the first that Saban has hosted for the President directly. (He'd hosted a fundraiser for Hillary Clinton last month.) About 120 people attended tonight's dinner - including Tom Hanks & Rita Wilson, Warner Bros' Barry Meyer and wife Wendy and Netflix's Ted Sarandos - with tickets going for $16,200 each. (Read an edited and condensed version of the White House Pool report and official WH Press Office remarks from both of tonight's fundraisers below.)

http://www.deadline.com/2013/11/pre...wd-during-fundraiser-at-magic-johnsons-house/


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I won't complain about the lack of parking at the WH, only the lack of leadership coming from it.


----------

